# Last Midlands Breakfast Club of 2008! Sunday 7th Dec!



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Wow, nearly the end of the year already and it's that time for the last Midlands Breakfast Club of 2008! It's been an excellent meet even though we've had more than our fair share of rainy Sunday mornings!

So, the final meet for 2008 is on Sunday 7th December 2008 from 09:00 hours.

for full details, please feel free to have a look on the website 
www.midlandsbreakfastclub.co.uk and check out the pictures from previous meets.

Remember, it doesn't cost a thing (unless you wanna buy breakfast!), and entry to the museum and parking is all free of charge as well!

use it as the final excuse to give your car a good blast down the motorway on a Sunday morning!

a few piccies from 2008


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Will be there!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

i will to, is there anybody else going?


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

I will be with the bunch of MINIs and a Nikon hanging round my neck! lol


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

ill be in my golf mk5 with my canon round my neck lol. oh and my detailing world hoody!!


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Great turn out! Sorry JPC, I didnt see you, I did look out for a golf, but couldnt see one sorry.

my pics are here.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/supermega/sets/72157610855374628/


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Supermega said:


> Great turn out! Sorry JPC, I didnt see you, I did look out for a golf, but couldnt see one sorry.
> 
> my pics are here.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/supermega/sets/72157610855374628/


cool pics fella!

glad you enjoyed it! Even managed to get a pic of my Audi in there!:thumb:


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Fkin ell

I missed it again


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Coxy914 said:


> cool pics fella!
> 
> glad you enjoyed it! Even managed to get a pic of my Audi in there!:thumb:


Cheers, Its not the one for sale is it? I think a friend of mine was very tempted.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Supermega said:


> Cheers, Its not the one for sale is it? I think a friend of mine was very tempted.


I wish!

Mine is the Stig Blomqvist Sanyo Rally Rep.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Coxy914 said:


> I wish!
> 
> Mine is the Stig Blomqvist Sanyo Rally Rep.


Ah nice one! They both looked mint!

Infact this is my fav pic from day. :thumb:


----------

